# Dragons of Mars - Salamanders successor chapter



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

So, I've decided to start on my successor chapter to the Salamanders, the Dragons of Mars.
The primary HQ I'm intending on using will be a Librarian, using pyromancy. Yeah, I know not the greatest of the purge it with flame things out there but thematically fun. Definitely be throwing a Captain and a Techmarine into the mix when I decide how they are to look.

So, feeling inspired by Varakir's Salamander Librarian, I modeled my own. I like the DV Librarian and even have one in a DA army.
















Still in progress. I reworked the right arm so the hand is turned up as if he was gatherhing the flame to lay waste to those foul xenos. Along with having his sword arm positioned to be slightly disdainful of those enemies he's about to burn. Added some flames to the edge of the sword, more thematic then anything else. The shoulder pad got cleared of the DA icons and I built some slightly overlarge scales for that. These scales are going to be primarily for the HQ and Elite units.
Still not sure what I'm doing on his chest. Debating putting either the imperial eagle or a gear, if I can find one small enough, there.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Incredible flame effect.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

woot, salamander project log! :victory:

Really like your gs work on the flames so far, he's gonna look awesome painted up. Have you got any fluff for these guys and what scheme are you going for?


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Personally I think the scales on his shoulder are too big. I think they'd look better if they were smaller and more compact.

But damn, those flames! Bravo! I wish I could compete with that. Looking forward to seeing it painted


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Nice flames! I'll hope to have mine look as impressive when I do mine's on my Avatar.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

I like the conversion, next time I see someone asking for advice on green stuff fireballs, I'll be sending them your way!


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

The scales did look a bit more turtle-shell-like than dragon/reptile skin.
Working on a new scale pattern and the captain.


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

So tried a bunch of different techniques to the shoulder pad scales. Was really looking to get that layered scale pattern but my molding skills, and tools, are not up to succeeding at that. So I went with a different scale pattern. Which after the frustration of the other attempts I'm actually happy with.








Once I got the trick to those scales down I also put together the scales for the Captain. Which I used the new limited Space Marine Captain. (I was originally going to use him for the Imperial Fist army I recently felt like doing.) Additionally, modeled flames to be coming off the Iron Halo.









As far as color scheme I'm going to go with this blue and red scheme;








Though, I'm thinking of making the blue a bit lighter and adding a half gear symbol to the backside of the dragonhead, (which is just the salamander's symbol reversed.) Haven't tried to design that yet.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Diggin' that DV Librarian conversion! Really looking forward to seeing the blue armour painted up with the flames.


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Don't know how your painting is but instead of sculpting the scales you could free hand them? Pretty sure Chapterhouse do some conversion shoulder pads for Salamanders

http://chapterhousestudios.com/index.php?route=product/category&path=85_86


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

I knew I was right about this! Some kickass sculpts mate.


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Working on the paint job on the Librarian. Liking where he's going. Still working on blending the flames and bringing up the colors to where I want them.
So here he is right now.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Love the conversion but how have you base coated it? Something in your paint has made the coating slightly "powdery" if you know what I mean, are you using a brush or an airbrush/spray can?


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Yeah, I noticed that when I took the pictures yesterday. I use a spray can primer that I've had pretty good success with. I haven't felt any texture or seen textures until the picture.
I might have to go back to shelling out the cash for the citadel primers, as I've had the best success with those.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I used the Flames of War spray paints before I got an airbrush, German Grey I think was what I used for both light and dark colors, cheaper than GW and never had a problem with it.


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Trying something with the chapter symbol. I want to show the chapter's connection to Mars by adding a half gear behind the dragon head. 
My freehand of the gear needs work but I think the idea/concept is sound.









Also, yes, yes I know I need to clean up the shoulder.


----------

